# Issue with Synergy Between PC and MAC



## Coleeolie (Nov 7, 2011)

You once posted that you found a solution to this issue:

Synergyd[274] WARNING: failed to connect to server: Timed out

Synergyd[274] WARNING: failed to connect to server: Cannot connect socket: host is down.

I had been running my pc (Win7) as the server and my mac as the client. Everything went smoothly. Once day I started up my computers and got that same message from the mac. I have tried everything I can think of (re-installing) using the ip addresses instead of the hostname, using the mac as the server and pc as client. Nothing is working. Do you have any advice? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You were originally subscribed from this Thread, but I moved and created your Post her to better assist you.

===============
See if this helps:
Synergy Troubleshooting Fix: WARNING: failed to connect to server: Timed Out


----------

